# [UTF8] Divers problèmes et questions.

## omné

Je suis sous gnome 2.8 (il n'est pas trop, lourd, j'arrive à respirer, merci), il semble que j'ai  divers problèmes liés à l'utf8.

- Avec gedit  : un fichier créé par gedit est par défaut en utf8, latex ne peux pas l'utiliser, ou bien je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut mettre comme extension dans l'en tête ;

- un fichier créé sous gedit apparaît avec un nom suivit de « (Unicode non valide) » dans nautilus. Et si il y a des espaces dans le nom de fichier, latex n'en veut pas, même avec des « \ » avant les espaces ou des « " » autour du nom. Je dois modifier le nom depuis une console pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre  ;

- modifier un nom de fichier avec nautilus pour y mettre les accents rend le fichier invisible pour rhythmbox (je ne connais l'encodage de base du fichier)  ;

- ma clef usb, après avoir mis dessus un fichier venant de windows, ne peux plus être montée dmesg me donne ça :

 *Quote:*   

> FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
> 
> Unable to load NLS charset utf8
> 
> FAT: IO charset utf8 not found

 

Je suis plutôt un accro des accents, et donc partisan de l'utf8 pour que tous puissent utiliser les spécificité de sa langue.

Que faut-il faire ? Comment connaître le type d'encodage qu'utilise mon système par défaut ? Quelles sont vos expériences dans le domaine et que me conseillez vous ? Il me semble avoir vu des utilitaires passer pour modifier tous les fichiers d'un rep en utf8, me le conseillez vous ?

En gros, où en êtes vous, vous de l'utf8 et suis-je le seul à avoir des problèmes.

Merci de vos réponse, je sais que c'est un sujet récurant, mais les choses me semblant changer vite, j'ai de nouveau problèmes et ne sais comment les résoudre.

----------

## kernelsensei

Il y a convmv pour modifier les noms de fichier !

----------

## omné

Mon problème de clef usb est réglé, j'étais en instable pour hal et en revenant en stable c'est bon.

----------

## marvin rouge

je viens de voir qu'il y a maintenant une doc gentoo spéciale utf8 : ici !

----------

## marvin rouge

 *omné wrote:*   

> - Avec gedit  : un fichier créé par gedit est par défaut en utf8, latex ne peux pas l'utiliser, ou bien je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut mettre comme extension dans l'en tête ;

 

trouvé  :Smile: 

1) tu emerges latex-unicode

2) en en-tête du fichier latex, tu mets

```
\usepackage{ucs}

\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}

\usepackage[french]{babel}
```

+

----------

## niin

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   - Avec gedit  : un fichier créé par gedit est par défaut en utf8, latex ne peux pas l'utiliser, ou bien je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut mettre comme extension dans l'en tête ; 
> 
> trouvé 
> 
> 1) tu emerges latex-unicode
> ...

 

je comprend pas c'est quoi le fichier "latex" ; j'ai installé le latex-unicode, et dans le readme, il disent d'ajouter ces deux lignes aux "header", mais ca ne me parle pas plus.

----------

## marvin rouge

c'est ton fichier source de document. Exemple *exemple.tex wrote:*   

> \documentclass[a4paper,11pt]{article}
> 
> \usepackage{ucs}
> 
> \usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}
> ...

  (exemple un peu simpliste, à compiler avec pdflatex )

----------

## niin

je suis vraiment à des années lumières là ; je pense que je vais abandonner l'idée de voir de l'unicode ailleurs que dans les logiciels pour gnome.

----------

## zdra

Pour latex j'allais te le conseiller  :Wink: 

niin > latex est un programme qui permet d'écrire des texts avec des balises pour la mise à forme. Tu compile ce fichier avec latex et hop t'as un pdf tout propre. Cela dit par défaut latex supporte pas les encodage utf8 mais en ajoutant qq petites choses on peut lui apprendre à parler l'utf8  :Wink: 

Sinon pour ta clef usb ça m'étonne que ce soit résolu, la solution me parait plutot qu'il te manque un module kernel NLS UTF8 mais si ça marche sans tant mieux  :Wink: 

Tes problèmes dans les noms de fichier sont sur toutes tes partitions ? sur quel format ? fat/ext3/reiser ? mais normalement convmv devrait en effet pouvoir t'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## niin

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niin > latex est un programme qui permet d'écrire des texts avec des balises pour la mise à forme. Tu compile ce fichier avec latex et hop t'as un pdf tout propre. Cela dit par défaut latex supporte pas les encodage utf8 mais en ajoutant qq petites choses on peut lui apprendre à parler l'utf8 
> 
> 

 

c'est juste un truc pour les pdf ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *niin wrote:*   

>  *zdra wrote:*   
> 
> niin > latex est un programme qui permet d'écrire des texts avec des balises pour la mise à forme. Tu compile ce fichier avec latex et hop t'as un pdf tout propre. Cela dit par défaut latex supporte pas les encodage utf8 mais en ajoutant qq petites choses on peut lui apprendre à parler l'utf8 
> 
>  
> ...

 

nan, a la base, ca te pond un dvi, apres t'as des commandes : dvi2pdf , dvips, dvi2html , ...

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> nan, a la base, ca te pond un dvi, apres t'as des commandes : dvi2pdf , dvips, dvi2html , ...

 

oui effectivement  :Wink: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   nan, a la base, ca te pond un dvi, apres t'as des commandes : dvi2pdf , dvips, dvi2html , ... 
> 
> oui effectivement 

 oui, mais non.  :Wink: 

L'exemple ci dessus ne te sortira pas un .dvi, mais un pdf, même si tu le compiles avec latex. Mais c'est encore mieux de le compiler avec pdflatex

----------

## yoyo

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Sinon pour ta clef usb ça m'étonne que ce soit résolu, la solution me parait plutot qu'il te manque un module kernel NLS UTF8 mais si ça marche sans tant mieux 

 +1 car  :Arrow:   *Quote:*   

> FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
> 
> Unable to load NLS charset utf8
> 
> FAT: IO charset utf8 not found

 Il est possible de spécifier l'iocharset et le codepage pour le vfat (fat32) dans le fstab.

Sinon, pour Latex, kile (editeur Latex KDE) permet de spécifier l'encodage pour l'affichage et l'enregistrement. Comme il est basé sur kate/kwrite, les éditeurs KDE doivent permettre d'en faire autant. Je suis étonné que cela ne soit pas possible avec les éditeurs Gnome ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## ultrabug

Un autre conseil si je peux me permettre, dans ton make.conf rajoute le USE="unicode" pour être sûr de rien oublier lors des compils.

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour Latex, kile (editeur Latex KDE) permet de spécifier l'encodage pour l'affichage et l'enregistrement. Comme il est basé sur kate/kwrite, les éditeurs KDE doivent permettre d'en faire autant. Je suis étonné que cela ne soit pas possible avec les éditeurs Gnome ... 

  Si si, avec gedit par exemple, tu peux enregistrer tes fichiers en utf-8, pas de problème. Mais ça ne change pas le fait qu'il faut déclarer au compilateur latex 2 choses: 

-avec quel encodage tu faits ton source (et donc, pour un é tu fais \'e ou é )

-et l'encodage de sortie

+

----------

## yoyo

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Si si, avec gedit par exemple, tu peux enregistrer tes fichiers en utf-8, pas de problème. Mais ça ne change pas le fait qu'il faut déclarer au compilateur latex 2 choses: 
> 
> -avec quel encodage tu faits ton source (et donc, pour un é tu fais \'e ou é )
> 
> -et l'encodage de sortie

 

Pour l'encodage du source :

```
% codage accents (table ascii 8bits)

        \usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

% utilisation du français 

        \usepackage[francais]{babel}
```

L'encodage de sortie je ne sais pas (surement une option à passer au compilateur), je recompile toujours mon .tex quand je change de machine ...

----------

## Starch

Un peu off, mais pour les gens souhaitant soigner au maximum leur document vis à vis de la typo française, le package frenchle voire french pro pourra éventuellement les intéresser. Voir ici.

----------

## zdra

Voila se poste m'a rappellé que le passage à UTF8 était sur la TODO list ... c'est chose faite, et j'en rien à redire c'est nickel, pas encore trouvé de cas où les accens passent pas. Sauf dans qq noms de fichié que j'ai simplement renomé et c reglé  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Voila se poste m'a rappellé que le passage à UTF8 était sur la TODO list ... c'est chose faite, et j'en rien à redire c'est nickel, pas encore trouvé de cas où les accens passent pas. Sauf dans qq noms de fichié que j'ai simplement renomé et c reglé 

 

Perso, je suis passé en full utf8 aussi y a quelques temps, les seuls problèmes rencontrés : 

- svn version < 1.2 qui se plante lamentablement et casse les fichiers dans les .svn/

- les ssh sur des machines non utf8, c'est un peu lourd mais ça se contourne : "luit -encoding iso8859-1 ssh machine", sinon si on tape un accent (ou tout aute caractère non ASCII 7 bits) et qu'on le supprime, on peut faire 2 backspace  :Surprised: ), c'est assez génant a la longue

Sinon, tout est nickel  :Wink: 

----------

